# Some help with a value appraisal



## Schecky (Sep 23, 2007)

Was curious on the value of a certain ur-quattro that seems to have popped up about 15 miles from my house, lucky me!
Car deffinately isn't in hte greatest shape. Seats are a bit torn up, AC unit was completely removed, except the evaporator. The biggest problem is that it needs new paint and has rust on maybe 8 or 9 points of the body, most of the rust isn't too bad though, with the exception of one area it's not too bad(can include pictures of said rust if you want to see it). He's asking 6500 for it, what does the vortex think?


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

There are MANY other variables. If the rust isn't structural, and it is essentially mechanically sound, the price is probably about right. If it has been mechanically VERY well maintained, it could be a good deal. If the rust on the body is indicative of its maintenance history, it could be an ongoing project (although I guess they all are).
These things seem to have been either very well maintained or just let go.


----------



## Schecky (Sep 23, 2007)

Yea, absolutely no maintenance history available. Says it's mechanically sound however, runs fine.
































































I thought the 84s came with the blacked out rear lights though? And digital dash?


----------



## katman (Mar 13, 2007)

*"Structural"Rust Check*

Look at the top edge of the front fenders, along where they bolt on to the car.
If any rust there (or even if not!), look up at from underneath at the other side of that area.
As the urq didn't have any inner fenders (like the 4k and coupe did), the strutural area up underneath the front fenders can be totally rotted out.. 
Take a look at http://forums.audiworld.com/4000/msgs/111706.phtml and you'll see what I mean!


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

just out of curiousity, does he have a title for it? 

this car just went missing...
http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...18494


----------



## Schecky (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (derracuda)*

damn, i have the VIN. i'll run that tonight lol


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

i think it's different. no tinted windows, and the wheels are slightly different.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (derracuda)*

The car looks to be an '85
By far the best model year you can get, that was sold in the US


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Schecky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schecky* »_Yea, absolutely no maintenance history available. Says it's mechanically sound however, runs fine.










This is from parking the car with the nose facing down-hill. The water gathers in the door jambs, and pools in the front fender opening,
most likely surface rust.


_Quote, originally posted by *Schecky* »_










"Tis but a scratch"


_Quote, originally posted by *Schecky* »_










Very common rust area.
There's a felt type of gasket that absorbs moisture here, and is easily reachable when the front bumper surround is removed.
This looks like again, surface rust.


_Quote, originally posted by *Schecky* »_











Caused by stone chips, and neglect...surface rust easiness.


_Quote, originally posted by *Schecky* »_










This looks like the spare wheel well in the trunk???...usually a can of worms..
Very common as well. I ended up cutting out my trunk, and replacing it.


----------



## Schecky (Sep 23, 2007)

Good, i figured most of those were mere surface rust, and that last one is the only I'm worried about. In that case, it's a decent deal right? I doubt i can ever find another A/C unit though, doesnt seem like something readily available anymore...
needs a new muffler as well, i was wondering if any of the milltek dealers in the US could get the milltek exhaust system for me?


_Modified by Schecky at 1:55 PM 10-31-2007_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Schecky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schecky* »_damn, i have the VIN. i'll run that tonight lol

What's the last 6 #'s of the vin??
These days, it's a decent deal..
With the A/C, you might find some parts from a coupe...but these systems rarely work in the older cars.
Some of these parts may be avail. new, but doubtfull.
Exhaust wise, 2bennet might be the best bet,
Scorpion makes a decent system, but I've heard it's cheaper to go with a custom made system.


_Modified by Sepp at 3:36 PM 10-31-2007_


----------



## Schecky (Sep 23, 2007)

900750


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Schecky)*

I'm sorry,
I miss-spoke.
I was wondering about the two letters before this number.
Something like EA, FA???


----------



## Schecky (Sep 23, 2007)

EA


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Schecky)*

Ohhh! That's an '84. And according to the VIN, it's the 750th car built that production year (for the world market, and not the US)
It's the rarest year of the cars brought to the states.
It's also a rare color especially for an '84.
The interior (seats etc.) looks stock for the car of this era.
They are great cars to have since they don't have the trouble-prone wiring of the earlier cars.
The dash, and the steering wheel appear to be from an '85.
Which is good since the early dashes crack pretty badly.
It also has the later style chassis components which are inter-changeable with the 4K's.
Some of the earlier cars have pieces that are nearly impossible to find.
Based off of all of this, the price is very reasonable if it is indeed in sound mechanical condition.


----------



## ralleyquattro (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

This car is an '84 and it's a Canadian car namely from Quebec.. I have history on this car way back to when it was on ebay few years back and left Canada.
If you need to see the "before" pics, let me know.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Schecky (Sep 23, 2007)

feel free to email me those pics at [email protected]
or post them up here


----------

